# Winter Boredom



## luv2hunt (Oct 25, 2008)

Hey Guys and Gals,

I am relativaly new to the forum and am just getting back into the stick and string game after many years away. I have the luxury of being able to shoot 15 yards in my pole barn so I have come up with this little game I play. I use the target shown below and tack it to my shooting block. I have numbered the circles starting with 6 as the bullseye and working my way out to 1 as the biggest circle. I shoot one arrow at each target for a total of 5 arrows per round. I sum up my score at the end of each round. I usually shoot 4 rounds at a time. Total possible score would be 6x5x4 = 120. In order to stay consistant, the arrow MUST BE COMPLETELY inside of the circle for me to score the higher of the two numbers. I know that the targets aren't really big but that is what I like about it. Kinda challenging (at least for me). The targets do print out nicely on 8.5"x11" paper from www.protargets.com.

This may be opening myself up for some constructive critisizm but my first three total scores have been 22, 22, and 14. I keep the scores up on the whiteboard I have in the barn so I hopefully will see some improvement over time. 

I thought it might be kinda fun to start an on-line challenge to see what other poeple can score and see who can score the highest. What do you guys think? Does anyone else do anything similar or am I just bored?










By the way, I am shooting a Martin MOAB at 52# and 28". I shoot Carbon Express Rebal Lites with 100 grain feild tips. 

Also, if anyone is around the Holly area and would like to stop by and shoot a round, feel free to contact me. It does get kinda boring shooting by myself.


----------



## jampg (Jan 27, 2007)

Sounds like a good way to pass some time. Thanks for the link to the targets. It's just what I needed. We are only able to get off a 10 yard shot in the basement.
I also would like the shooting bench but I see it is not available.
I wish I was close to Holly. I would stop over and shoot. Thanks for the invite.
Jim


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Excellent activity to wile away the hours in a constructive way. Been doing something similar to that for many many years and it has helped tremendously in obtaining consistency and accuracy. As the saying goes, aim small miss small. Have fun.


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

I totally agree, aim small miss small, back several years ago i was trying to get ready for the 1st ever INDY Shootout, 3D in you geussed it Indy, at the RCA center, anyway It was Jan, and deep snow, all I could do was practice at 12 yds inside my house, aiming at a 1/4 inch dot, after a fashon, i could hit it almost every time!
I go to the INDY Shootout, as a Semi-Pro, shoot the course, and wouldent ya know it, most of the targets were 25 yds and under, with several under 15 yds, I smoked the short targets and thought I had lost after shooting 3-8's on the longer targets for a 394 with 23 X's OR so I thought, it ended up tied for 1st but got 3rd after X count, but the point remains.............
AIM SMALL MISS SMALL!

BD


----------



## jmartin419 (Nov 24, 2008)

Get some friends together and throw some money in on it. Make it interesting. Then you'll definitely make sure you aim small miss small! I know I would!


----------

